# RV Sleeping at Copper in winter



## Archie (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the official stance Copper Mountain has in regards to sleeping in your Rv in their lots?
I have heard differing stories, but have seen Rv's parked in the Alpine lot that were definately there over-night. Is it cool to sleep there without risk of getting booted in the middle of the night?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

You should be ok. Unless they have to plow in the morn. I've heard the Corn lot is good to go too....


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Skied Copper on Thursday and did notice a sign at the Alpine lot: "No overnight parking - violators will be towed". Not sure about Corn lot.


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've seen people camp overnight in the small trailhead lot past the gas station-not sure for how long.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

It seems to be tolerated in the Alpine lot up against the East snow bank.


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Archie said:


> Does anyone know the official stance Copper Mountain has in regards to sleeping in your Rv in their lots?
> I have heard differing stories, but have seen Rv's parked in the Alpine lot that were definately there over-night. Is it cool to sleep there without risk of getting booted in the middle of the night?


Call and ask them. The number is in the book.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Archie? Where's LuLu? I'll be at Copper Wed with Anna if you want to play.


----------

